# Any other Moms of large families near Vancouver, Washington?



## greenthumb3 (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm hoping to connect!

Speak up if you have 3 of more kiddos and you live in SW Washington.

Just moved here and want to get a conversation going


----------



## HappyHappyMommy (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm bumping your post up.







Anyone have 3 or more kids and looking to connect with other moms?


----------

